# Leerzeichen und Tabulatoren gehen durch echo verloren



## lernen.2007 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich will das Inhalt eine Datei lesen und in einem anderen schreiben. Aber das Inhalt von der ersten Datei ist nicht gleich wie die zweite. Irgendwie gehen durch echo die Leerzeichen und Tabulatoren in jeder Zeile verloren.

Ich mache es wie folgt:


```
while[1]
 do
      read myLine || break
      echo "$myLine" >> $tempFile
 done < $datei
```
 
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Navy (29. Juni 2009)

```
cat $FILE1 >> $FILE2
```


----------



## lernen.2007 (29. Juni 2009)

Danke Navy  für die schnelle Antwort.

Und wie kann ich in die neue Datei vor jeder Zeile ein Leerzeichen einfügen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Navy (29. Juni 2009)

Leerzeile

```
sed 's/^/\n/' $FILE
```

Leerzeichen

```
sed 's/^/ /' $FILE
```


----------

